
Let code be terse - alidlo
https://alidlo.com/computer-slang
======
haspoken
Terse happens to be an assembly language macro language.

Assembler Simplified With TERSE Algebraic Assembly Language.

[http://www.terse.com/](http://www.terse.com/)

